# The cost of smart meters



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Army bosses are paying £38 for recruits to boil a single kettle after signing up to variable electricity rates where costs go through the roof during peak hours - despite £20bn hole in MoD budgets*

Domestic energy consumers are not *(at the moment)* subject to the inflated prices under the triads system which is meant for commercial customers.

I left EDF energy recently, I was offered by EDF a new tariff which saved me *£306 per year *against the standard variable tariff, the catch was I had to agree a smart meter installation. The next best tariff offered by EDF for a standard meter was a saving of £68, I believe the article below shows what is likely to occur once the smart meter rollout is complete, *electric car anyone.*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/articl ... cheme.html


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Surely without knowing what the change to their overall energy bill is, we can't know if it makes sense for them or not. It doesn't really matter if boiling a kettle at a certain time of a certain day costs £100, if the overall bill goes down due to savings at other times, right?

I like how you draw a completely baseless link to electric cars though. Don't worry BobBot, as with all the numerous other things you like to spend your time ranting about, you'll be dead long before this becomes an issue (or not). Maybe you should spend your time thinking about stuff that might actually affect you?


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Surely without knowing what the change to their overall energy bill is, we can't know if it makes sense for them or not. It doesn't really matter if boiling a kettle at a certain time of a certain day costs £100, if the overall bill goes down due to savings at other times, right?


Do you actually believe your bill will go down by installing a smart meter, that being the case I can see why you are still at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> Do you actually believe your bill will go down by installing a smart meter, that being the case I can see why you are still at the bottom of the pile.


I have absolutely no idea what would happen to my bill with a smart meter. I have no interest in it whatsoever. But that's not really the issue, is it... what marks you out as a moron is your insistence on there being some sort of conspiracy, AND your whack-job theories on WiFi/RF affecting your health.

As for being at the bottom of a pile, what pile are we talking about? Is this some sort of mental exercise you engage in in order to compare yourself to others in an attempt to feel better about yourself? Why would you need to do that? Is everything ok?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it possible we could be polite to each other? That would be lovely.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> I have absolutely no idea what would happen to my bill with a smart meter.


Spandex, I have just informed you, if you agree to have a smart meter installed every major energy provider will offer you a large reduction in your energy bills, if you refuse a smart meter they won`t, not too hard for most people to understand actually. :? :?


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> As for being at the bottom of a pile, what pile are we talking about? Is this some sort of mental exercise you engage in in order to compare yourself to others in an attempt to feel better about yourself? Why would you need to do that? Is everything ok?


You call me a moron yet If you look back at one of your postings you will observe a statement you made relating to the very thin party walls within your house, very thin party walls normally link to low value housing which probably link to ???.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Keep it going fellas, better than TV, just getting some popcorn


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

bobclive22 said:


> > I have absolutely no idea what would happen to my bill with a smart meter.
> 
> 
> Spandex, I have just informed you, if you agree to have a smart meter installed every major energy provider will offer you a large reduction in your energy bills, if you refuse a smart meter they won`t, not too hard for most people to understand actually. :? :?


Err, we had a smart meter installed not long ago but we weren't offered a large reduction in our bill.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> > I have absolutely no idea what would happen to my bill with a smart meter.
> 
> 
> Spandex, I have just informed you, if you agree to have a smart meter installed every major energy provider will offer you a large reduction in your energy bills, if you refuse a smart meter they won`t, not too hard for most people to understand actually. :? :?


You cropped the important bit... the reason I don't know is because I have no interest in it whatsoever. I also either don't believe, or often even read most of what you write.


bobclive22 said:


> > As for being at the bottom of a pile, what pile are we talking about? Is this some sort of mental exercise you engage in in order to compare yourself to others in an attempt to feel better about yourself? Why would you need to do that? Is everything ok?
> 
> 
> If you look back at one of your postings you will observe a statement you made relating to the very thin party walls within your house, very thin party walls normally link to low value housing which probably link to ???.


Lol. Low value? Do you not understand how house prices work? You do realise I live in one of the most expensive areas of the country, whilst you live in a dump, right?

But to answer my initial question, it seems this *is* a pathetic (and very narrowly focused) attempt to feel better about yourself. You should really ask yourself why you feel the need to compare. Where did these feelings of inadequacy come from?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 4 to Bob, 3 to Spandex does Spandex wish to even it up before I lock it ?
All abit pathetic as far as I can see.
Hoggy.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 4 to Bob, 3 to Spandex does Spandex wish to even it up before I lock it ?
> All abit pathetic as far as I can see.
> Hoggy.


Entertaining though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

spandex said:


> You do realise I live in one of the most expensive areas of the country


LMAO you tosser, we don't even have party walls in BH13 :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

leopard said:


> spandex said:
> 
> 
> > You do realise I live in one of the most expensive areas of the country
> ...


Jesus. Learn to read.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 4 all, so a draw :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------

